# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Bjelovaru i Koprivnici

## andynoa

Dobar dan svima, molila bih najfriškije informacije o ova dva rodilišta, jer nikako se odlučiti gdje ću, a preostalo je još 20tak dana...

Iako mi srce prednjači za Bjelovarom, pošto se u Koprivnici dešavaju čudne stvari u zadnje vrijeme, htjela bih i vaše mišljenje...

Hvala unaprijed

----------

